# Shoe Recomondations



## peacefulone61 (Apr 20, 2017)

Let me start off by saying I know that this topic has been talked to death. That being said I did not see anything really recent about it when I was searching. It has been my experience over time quality changes sometimes for the good and sometimes not. I have warn sketchers for a while as regular shoes and for Christmas I got a Pair of Sketcher Works Steal toe Slip on shoes. These shoes have completely failed in less than 3 months of wear, And I have realized that the last few pairs I have purchased really have not lasted that long either. 

I am looking for a suggestion of a new brand of shoe to try out. I Need at minimum a safety toe, that is slip resistant, Ideal I am also looking for a Slip on shoe, Half of my day requires me to work in and around a dance studio and need to remove my footwear while working in the space.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 20, 2017)

I wear Red Wing 6700s as my everyday shoes. Slip on, aluminum toe. Most comfortable shoes I've ever worn, and I can go a 16 hour day in them without significant pain in my feet. I've been wearing them for 4-5 years now (not the same pair, obviously, been thru a few). They take a good bit of breaking in - 3 to 4 days - as they're actual leather. Your feet will hurt a lot the first day but after that it's much better. You can also take them back in to Red Wing and they'll clean the shoes up for you.

ETA: one other note, you will need to get a half to a full size down from normal. The kind folks at the store will be glad to size you for their shoe sizes. They got it right the first time for me and I would have gotten the wrong size.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Apr 20, 2017)

soundlight said:


> I wear Red Wing 8700s as my everyday shoes. Slip on, aluminum toe. Most comfortable shoes I've ever worn, and I can go a 16 hour day in them without significant pain in my feet. I've been wearing them for 4-5 years now (not the same pair, obviously, been thru a few). They take a good bit of breaking in - 3 to 4 days - as they're actual leather. Your feet will hurt a lot the first day but after that it's much better. You can also take them back in to Red Wing and they'll clean the shoes up for you.




These sound like what I was looking for I think there is a Red Wing Store near me I will go check them out.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 20, 2017)

You might also take a look at Blundstone.
https://www.amazon.com/Blundstone/b...nds_browse-bin=Blundstone&tag=controlbooth-20


----------



## JonCarter (Apr 20, 2017)

Go to the Redwing store, pick a shoe that works for you and wear them. (I like 953s, but they aren't steel toe.) Saddle soap and neetsfoot oil will be your 
friends.


----------



## egilson1 (Apr 20, 2017)

I've been wearing these and LOVE them. Super light weight. Easy to get on and off. 

KEEN Utility Men's Atlanta Cool Steel Toe Work Shoe,Shitake,10.5 D US https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004J3K7VG/?tag=controlbooth-20


----------

